
Sequoia Capital Leads $14 Million Round For Sencha’s HTML5 Frameworks - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/23/sencha-html5-funding-sequoia/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
eob
How does deployment usually work with these types of frameworks? Developing in
HTML+JavaScript is great from a cross-platform point of view, but I imagine
many developers still want to deploy via App Stores because it enables them to
have a presence as an icon in the launcher (without the user having to know
how to bookmark) and, more importantly, allows the developer a low-friction
way to charge for the product.

Do you just build an HTML app with this, package it up on the filesystem, and
then display it in a web browser widget inside native code?

~~~
detst
You could wrap it in PhoneGap or Titanium if you want to get it in the App
Store/Marketplace.

Otherwise, just deploy it to your web server. It would be good to get a nice
mobile version of your website.

------
alttab
I see they have a VP of Sales. Looking at their website got me really excited
about their technology.

But its Javascript, so its basically open source. I wonder what the revenue
model is? Obviously something compelling enough to get $14 million in round A,
which if I can recall, is a lot for a first round.

~~~
tlrobinson
Visible source != open source. You are still bound by the license.

~~~
detst
It's GPLv3.

Or are you implying that deploying a website doesn't necessarily comply with
the license just because the source is visible?

~~~
tlrobinson
I was responding to the statement "But its Javascript, so its basically open
source" which is wrong (assuming they take "open source" to mean licensed
under an OSI approved license)

Just because the JavaScript is accessible by users that doesn't mean companies
will want give others the right to reuse/redistribute the code.

ExtJS's model (after the whole license switching scandal) was to provide the
GPL version for free for projects that didn't mind being GPL, and provide a
commercial license for those that wanted to remain proprietary. Presumably
Senscha is similar.

~~~
alttab
I guess my original comment was suggesting that someone could look at the
source, _get a bunch of ideas_ , then go build something very similar with
relative ease.

They wouldn't have to use the same code, but given a code base, organizational
structure, and a clear end goal, someone dedicated enough could mimic its
functionality in an open source project or roll just the portions they need to
prevent any licensing.

Not saying they may not get chased down for it, but if its their own code and
it's different enough, Senscha has given them a route to this purely out of
the fact the source is visible.

------
robk
This seems like an exceptionally high amount of money to raise for a web tools
company.

